# [Scarred Lands] Online mIRC game needs players!



## Nightfall (Dec 20, 2003)

Well one will do but I have room for up to THREE players. Obviously from the subject header it will be a Scarred Lands campaign. However I'm willing to be flexible with those that have never played. While this will probably be a 10th level game, I am looking for experienced, mature and willing to work in a group type of people. So any experience will be appreciated. I don't care if you have only played low level games. We'll be using Psionics.net' site/En World's Chat server as our home base. Please contact me at nighttfall@yahoo.com. I will provide information as it goes along but I DO want to see replies before I start tossing out info. I will say it won't start until AFTER the new year and will be on Tuesday nights from 8pm until....well when ever we quit (usually around 10 pm) The times listed are Eastern Standard Time. That's  -5 GMT. I hope to hear from you soon.

Sincerely,
Blaine


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 20, 2003)

Definately interested, do you want that email now?

I trust in your flawless knowledge of the scarred lands so I'm confident the storyline is very good so far, but I'd like to ask what the current party is composed of so I can formulate character ideas that don't step on anyone else's toes.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 20, 2003)

Well you're in luck Sol! We have my first Psionic character! (For online gaming at least) So YES email me! 

As for the current party, We have Silas, the Topaz Knight. Paladin of Madriel and currently the guardian of the fabled Battle-staff of Taason the Black. He's here in Termana to complete some tasks...and possibly alter the shape of the Scarred Lands.

No name yet but former player Oni is doing a psion. So obviously we are using the Relics and Rituals 2 psionic info. He's a indentured servant in the land of Virduk's Promise. He's probably going to be human.

NiTessine, formerly the fighter/rogue/duelist, is probably going Gnoll Ranger. Not much else is known.

That's basically it. We are playing not on Ghelspad but Termana, which is a nice mix of Africa, North American, and even just your average fantasy stuff. Oh yeah the Jack of Tears and The Ghoul King (probably about the best undead man around) live in this part of the Scarred Lands. 

Story line is a slight carry over from my Hollowfaust game, at least as far as Silas is concerned. His mission remains the same, albeit with changes even HE could have predicted. The Battle-staff of Taason needs to be destroyed. Silas is also bring word of a new Church that Madriel herself and her angels have decided to install in the Scarred Lands. This church is primarily a five set paladin orders but there will be room for clerics, rangers, and even druids. (Course they will be a rare lot, druids that is.) In any case that's just SOME of what he'll be facing. Termana, much like its sister, Ghelspad, has plenty of evil and stuff to fix. 

Hope that helps Sol.


----------



## Shellman (Jan 8, 2004)

*Scarred Lands*

Hi,

    My name is Shawn and I might be interested in playing; however, I can't start until after Jan 18th. My current work schedule doesn't allow me to be available at that time. It will change as of the 18th. Ive played a Scarred lands campaign before and I had a lot of fun in it. Ive never played an RPG online like this so I have no idea how the whole thing actually works but I would be willing to give it a try. Thanks and let me know if you still have an opening at Shellman71@comcast.net


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 8, 2004)

Well a lot can change in two weeks...and I have started a Thursday campaign if you're interested. But we'll see.


----------

